# [/sbin/ip] not found [resolu]

## Flav

Salut à tous, 

j'aurais besoin d'avoir la command /sbin/ip (route settings), mais apres avoir verifier kernel, google, je n'arrive pas l'avoir.

quelqu'un peut m'aiguiller?(gentoo hardened)

Merci

// Edit : Merci bien  :Wink: Last edited by Flav on Thu Oct 04, 2007 4:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

```
# emerge iproute2
```

 :Wink: 

----------

